# Riding around Berlin (Germany)



## mehukatti (Sep 21, 2005)

What riding possibilities are there around Berlin, Germany? I'm mostly interested in trail riding (in challenging terrain with roots and rocks) and gravity enduro. Are there proper trails inside maybe 50 kilometer radius or half an hour trip from the city center? What about UK type small hills with some rider made gravity type of trails? If I understand correctly, northern part of Germany is quite flat and the hills get bigger and bigger when going south. Looking here [1] it seems like that the closest bike parks are Winterberg (500km) and Bullhead mountain. Are the any smaller lift serviced parks closer to Berlin? And what about dirts and pump tracks? I think Timo Pritzl lives in Berlin so there must be some spots..

[1] Germany - Gravity Mountain Bike European Mountain Bike Resorts


----------



## JPBTaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Not sure if you had any luck finding somewhere to ride or not? I see this is a few months old. There are places in Gruenwald in the west of Berlin and a place in the East but Im not sure what its called. Im new to mountainbiking so cant help too much.

Im gonna do a google search again today as Id found a site a few months ago but cant remember the addresss, but it had quite alot (in German) about where to go. I think.....my german is ****!


----------

